
Beware Scam Market 'Research' (2017) - ilamont
https://ipvm.com/reports/scam-research
======
jhonovich
Thanks for submitting that. I authored that report.

To give some color, a number of those companies have angrily emailed us so
evidently, it has been circulating around.

Happy to answer any questions.

